# HR669!!! BAN ON ALL EXOTIC PETS IN AMERICA!!



## debyc08 (Dec 18, 2008)

i'm not too sure, but i do think this applies to hedgie!!!!!!!!! this has been the talk on all online forms!!!!!

i'm coping this from a forum for sugar gliders, but help spread the word, cause this will also affect ALL OF US TOO!!!!!!

How has NO ONE been talking about the new piece of legislation about to go under consideration?!?!? HR699, if passed, will ban the selling or buying of ALL exotic pets not native to the state of Florida. This ranges from sugar gliders, to most snakes, to hamsters, to the simple beta fish! This bans them all people. Reptiles, birds, mammals, amphibians, invertebrates, and, of course, suggies. And it does not matter if the animal is captive bred. All CB and WC exotics will be illegal! Why has no one been talking about this here? This is not simply a ban on all animals being sold. HR699 will allow all legally purchased and owned animals before it to be kept by the owners, but they will be illegal to import, export, sell, buy, or transfer them over state lines. And you would never be able to get anymore if the species of animal you are after is deemed potentially harmful to the environment or ecosystem.

This is happening because of a problem that is going on right here in Florida. You see, uneducated and generally, for lack of a better word, stupid people sometimes decide to get burmese pythons thinking they can care for their size and requirements. When they, eventually and surely, get too big for them to continue caring for, they LET THEM GO!!!! How can you just let an innocent animal go?! Its beyond me. Anyway, the Everglades really agree with these animals, and they are now invading the ecosystem and competing with alligators for food.

Please! Let the legislation know that they CANNOT do this. They cannot punish all of us for the mistakes of others. We need more regulation, not total banning! Call, write, e-Mail, march. LET YOUR VOICE BE HEARD! Stop HR669!!!

The HR669 will be taken under consideration on April 23 by 15 congressmen

For more information:
Full Explanation- http://frwebgate.access.gpo.gov/cgi-bin ... ih.txt.pdf

Pijac- http://www.pijac.org/i4a/pages/index.cfm?pageid=504

State Representatives: 
House- https://writerep.house.gov/writerep/welcome.shtml

Congress- http://www.congress.org/congressorg/home/

If this gets passed, all exotic animals will never be sold again. No imports or exports, and no transporting over state lines. STOP THIS FROM BEING PASSED!!!


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

first of all:
it says its only for flordia!!!!


debyc08 said:


> HR699, if passed, will ban the selling or buying of ALL exotic pets not native to the state of _*Florida.*_


and 2nd of all, there is already a thread on this, under travel.


----------



## debyc08 (Dec 18, 2008)

i know , but ITS ALL OF THE US!!!!!!!! you can read it on the link, i copied what someone else wrote!!!!!!!!! check it out, its also ALL over youtube!!!!!!


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

but it also says it will be allowed, if it cant or wont do harm to the earth, humans, or other organisms.


----------



## kandyhedgie (Mar 23, 2009)

Strange that they generalized problems with pythons to the rest of exotic animals...


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

We already have a thread on this: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=2005


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

yea i thot we did, plus on the original 1, sum 1 stated or anyother animlas that the secretary considers common, and domesticated!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

when will we hear anything further on this, any ideas????


----------

